# BMW at the Paris Motor Show - Concept X2, 3 Series GT, i3, i8 and more



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

So, this must mean the G30 5 series will make it's debut in Detroit in early 2017?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

dpritchett said:


> So, this must mean the G30 5 series will make it's debut in Detroit in early 2017?


Or LA in November.


----------

